# Eagle wheel



## Floyd (Aug 27, 2017)

I bought this at the swap today cause it looked cool. A little net research shows this is a BMX wheel. I couldnt find what era. Anyone know about Enkei Eagle wheels?


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 27, 2017)

Gurney brand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd (Aug 28, 2017)

I saw an add online that calls them Gurney Eagles. But i dont see Gurney written on the wheel.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 29, 2017)

I think the Gurney BMX used that wheel style built by Enkei, a full on BMX forum will tell you and bring some buyers out if you are looking to flip it? Some middle aged former BMXer needs one or a spare!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Didn't Enkie make VW mag wheels? Seem to remember ad's on the back of my Pop's Hot Vw's magazines...


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Didn't Enkie make VW mag wheels? Seem to remember ad's on the back of my Pop's Hot Vw's magazines...




Yep! And Crager had a hand in their Cali factory making the "Motomag 1 and 2" for the bicycle BMX craze of the 70's and early 80's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Yep! And Crager had a hand in their Cali factory making the "Motomag 1 and 2" for the bicycle BMX craze of the 70's and early 80's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd (Aug 29, 2017)

Found this add. I still cant pinpoint years


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 29, 2017)

American built the Gurney for about a year and a half circa 1976 BMX Museum has all the information you seek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maniac48 (Jan 11, 2019)

Floyd said:


> I bought this at the swap today cause it looked cool. A little net research shows this is a BMX wheel. I couldnt find what era. Anyone know about Enkei Eagle wheels?View attachment 667062



Interested in selling that front mag wheel ? spellmkr@gmail.com


----------



## Floyd (Jan 12, 2019)

Its currently in use


----------



## maniac48 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for the get back. I'm doing a restock on the first drift trike. If you hear of anyone that has a front please send them my way.
Keep having fun ...........
Marty Spellman 
Spellmkr@gmail.com


----------

